# FS: 46g bowfront with broken center brace



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi SWOAPErs,

I noticed a week ago that the center brace on my 46g had snapped. I don't want to attempt a repair, so I'm going to sell it for $25 or a partial trade on a used 40g breeder or 50g (36x18x19).

The tank is otherwise flawless and doesn't leak. It would make a great terrarium or paludarium.
Let me know if you're interested.

thanks,

Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to give Rob a holler. With all of his emmersed plants, he may be interested in it for a terrarium at that price.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

A sheet of acrylic or similar rigid plastic and some epoxy would fix that right up.

Russ- is this the tank that had the marsilea in it? I'm in the process of restarting my 50gal and thought about giving that a try. PM me if you have some available that I could pick up sometime.


----------

